# Box of OpusX Fuente Fuente



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

My Box of OpusX Fuente Fuente


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Blank pic?


----------



## negncic (Dec 7, 2007)

Just like in real life I don't see any Opus. :noidea:


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

how about now is it fixed?
can you see it?
it is a youtube video


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

It works now  nice box of cigars!


----------



## negncic (Dec 7, 2007)

Unfortunately now I see them in all their glory. :hail:

Ridiculously Nice pickup


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Mine mine gimmy gimmy gimmy all mine...LOL


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool, enjoy!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is very nice and i am extremely jealous


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice purchase!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Where do you put all these cigars? I figured after we sent you that massive bomb you wouldn't have anymore room left in your humi's!

And your right, that is sexy!


----------



## bigtattoo79 (May 16, 2009)

I rember seeing the vid of when you got the box and thinking. He will never open them LOL I was worng worng.
Enjoy them.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

you are one bad teaser  opening that box sow slowly!!!! Nice Choice Bill


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Show off!

I mean.... nice haul there Bill!


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome Bill, hope you enjoy everyone!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I have to do it...



GlockG23 said:


> man I fell for you guys that get robbed on Opus X's


lol... he said this when I bought my box of Opus... way to come to the dark side Bill!! Congrats!! what size are those?


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

hot damn.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Acesfull said:


> I have to do it...
> 
> lol... he said this when I bought my box of Opus... way to come to the dark side Bill!! Congrats!! *what size are those? *


what I meant was I feel sorry for the guys that pay over retail on Opus X

They are *Fuente Fuente's* 5.6" x 46


----------



## negncic (Dec 7, 2007)

GlockG23 said:


> what I meant was I feel sorry for the guys that pay over retail on Opus X
> 
> They are *Fuente Fuente's* 5.6" x 46


$25.99 plus NY tax by me. :banghead:


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice, enjoy those smokes!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I got them for 10.49 each then a 10% box discount, I had to do it


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> I got them for 10.49 each then a 10% box discount, I had to do it


Yeah, that is a responsible piece of business. You had to do that. I have still never actually seen one at a B&M.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Great score, Bill. I am envious...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

GlockG23 said:


> I got them for 10.49 each then a 10% box discount, I had to do it


Thats a steal and a deal... I can see why you bit!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow what a bargin! BTW............youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu suck!! LOL


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

GlockG23 said:


> I got them for 10.49 each then a 10% box discount, I had to do it


That is an incredible price poor soul.

If I was you, I would absolutely not PM me the name of the retailer and just leave me here to drool over the video until my monitor goes out from the slobber :lol: :banghead:


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice score, Bill, enjoy.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Damn you Glock!!!

You are now the most envied person I really don't know!!!:lol:

Sweet deal man!!!


----------



## kxz (Jul 30, 2009)

sexy! all hail >.>


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very sweet...


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

That was sexy! I need to try one or two boxes of them!! HAHA


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice. How much does a box cost? I could never seem to find one. I would really like to put one into long term aging one day.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That is a box full of goodness right there. No need for Viagra to get me excited looking at that!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

:hail: All hail the Opus!


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

I have never had one but it looks like they are a hot commodity.
good catch!


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

I've never had one either. My B&M had a few boxes of various sizes that sold out pretty quick, but they were 20+ a cigar so I never bought one. Maybe if and when he gets more in I'll pick one up.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

I have NEVER seen these for $250 per box! WOW that is great...great score!!!!!:frusty:


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

GlockG23 said:


> My Box of OpusX Fuente Fuente


Great looking box but i have to say that I think OPUS X is the most overrated cigar in the world.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

You are entitled to your own opinion
but how can a X this cheap be over rated



EJWells said:


> Great looking box but i have to say that I think OPUS X is the most overrated cigar in the world.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

hahahaha this box is all smooked up now ! lol


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

GlockG23 said:


> hahahaha this box is all smooked up now ! lol


So, how were they?
Can you compare them to other vitolas?
I've only had a couple of Opus X, and I think the Fuente Fuente might be the best size for me.


----------

